# Out my shop looks like a GM truck dealer!!



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Deere260 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's unfortunate.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think you need a few more plows for those rigs


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

A Ford dealership would have a better look to it The middle chevy looks nice I really like that body style with aftermarket wheels and tires!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Deere260;997666 said:


> That's unfortunate.


rotflmao:laughing:


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

No Fords here....................This here is GM country, yeah there not plow trucks but all GM anyway.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

no you only have trucks... most gm dealers have about 9 trucks and 87VANS

you gm guys are pretty loyal


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought it was the cash for clunkers storage facility


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;998310 said:


> ... most gm dealers have about 9 trucks and 87VANS


The dealership I work at had only 2 new vans when I left today 
Guess we aren't like _most_ GM dealers


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

timberseal;998322 said:


> I thought it was the cash for clunkers storage facility


That is where we parked them, along the back fence before we killed the engines


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

were they broke down, I bet the Ford tow truck left in a hurry:laughing:


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

My driveway used to look like that, until I got tired of working on 4 trucks. I only need one truck and maybe a corvette later.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

mossman381;998466 said:


> My driveway used to look like that, until I got tired of working on 4 trucks. I only need one truck *and maybe a corvette later*.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

:laughing:It's a good thing you have a shop then.....plus you have spare parts available....
j/k man...they look good other then not having plows


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

.5racer;998443 said:


> were they broke down, I bet the Ford tow truck left in a hurry:laughing:


wesportxysport


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow! No love for the GM trucks??? Where are all the Chevy guys??


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm here I'm here:waving: Nice trucks!


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

nothing like driving a BOWTIE!...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Chevy all the way here, but I only need one.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

nice lookin trucks... those ford guys are jealous those obs chevys have a higher book value than there new fords


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

TLB;998334 said:


> The dealership I work at had only 2 new vans when I left today
> Guess we aren't like _most_ GM dealers


you must be selling them

around here it tends to be only a few trucks to look at but every 
car or van has tons around.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

how about these red chevs


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice fleet!!!


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Chevy mane here ussmileyflag


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Red Chevys with red plows. Beautiful!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That is a very nice fleet!!! And I love my Chevy trucks!!!!!


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

chris694205;1000575 said:


> nice lookin trucks... those ford guys are jealous those obs chevys have a higher book value than there new fords


Because they're always in the shop getting new parts installed for the life of the truck, so when it's trade time....it's usually a new truck STILL:laughing: (but the chebby guys are failing to keep tabs on that expense so "it's worth it"):laughing:


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

Thats awesome snowman..... MY Dream is to have that someday


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

snowman55;1000871 said:


> how about these red chevs
> View attachment 73273


Nice color....I like the fleet though....:salute:


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

I like the Tahoe with the Snoway.. sweet fleet.
I actually thought about installing a snoway on my Hummer.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;998310 said:


> no you only have trucks... most gm dealers have about 9 trucks and 87VANS
> 
> you gm guys are pretty loyal


truck country here, the gm dealer down the road has more trucks than cars and vans combined.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

snowman55;1000871 said:


> how about these red chevs
> View attachment 73273


i wounder how that little guy next to the bobcat pushes?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

snowman55;1000871 said:


> how about these red chevs
> View attachment 73273


I see a ford!!!


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I saw a Dodge in there too! Are those Izuzu's behind the GM's?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

anyone else push with isuzu's?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

OUT HERE IS FORD COUNTRY ON A GOOD DAY YOU CAN HEAR A CHEVY RUST
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

.5racer;998443 said:


> were they broke down, I bet the Ford tow truck left in a hurry:laughing:


lol


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

GM all the way! Nice trucks guys


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that "Tahoe" might be an Avalanche. Not enough roof for a Tahoe, but it does have a roof rack so it's not a 4 door pickup.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's a chevy for you Gm lovers.. not a plow truck though, i use my ford for that.


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

JustinD;997444 said:


>


How depressing...at least its not a dodge dealership


----------



## chillman88 (Aug 10, 2010)

.5racer;998443 said:


> were they broke down, I bet the Ford tow truck left in a hurry:laughing:


The only reason the ford tow truck left is because it felt intimidated!!!! Poor thing wouldn't have stood a chance.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

at least ford isnt going out of bussiness or asking the govt.for money :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

chillman88;1062256 said:


> The only reason the ford tow truck left is because it felt intimidated!!!! Poor thing wouldn't have stood a chance.


:laughing:Very Doubtful:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh boy when all else fails bring up the bailout.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

plowguy43;1062340 said:


> Oh boy when all else fails bring up the bailout.


Its bout the only thing the ford boys can make themselves feel good about.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

FORD TOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

snowman55;1000871 said:


> how about these red chevs
> View attachment 73273


They're not all chevys, i see a dodge in there lol


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mossman381;1062729 said:


> FORD TOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So he broke the u-joint. Everybody replaces them. I twisted the driveshaft ends right off my 95' Z-71 like a beer can pullin out my friends driveway. Built like a rock and move like 'em too... lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

FLC2004;1064812 said:


> They're not all chevys, i see a dodge in there lol


And a ford...


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

snowplowpro;1062296 said:


> at least ford isnt going out of bussiness or asking the govt.for money :laughing::laughing:


Whats funny about that? That our economy is crashing and we're all ******? I'm a ford guy all the way but i don't ever remember our competition (chevy or dodge) ever going out of business. We all need help to stay afloat at some point in our lives. Nice spelling and use of Capital letters and periods. :laughing:


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

*And a ford*...


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

FLC2004;1064814 said:


> So he broke the u-joint. Everybody replaces them. I twisted the driveshaft ends right off my 95' Z-71 like a beer can pullin out my friends driveway. Built like a rock and move like 'em too... lol


How long ago was that??


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

FLC2004;1064814 said:


> So he broke the u-joint. Everybody replaces them. I twisted the driveshaft ends right off my 95' Z-71 like a beer can pullin out my friends driveway. Built like a rock and move like 'em too... lol


So you are comparing a 95 half ton to a brand new super duty. That has to sting the ford boys a bit. :laughing:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video mossman lmao


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mossman381;1066649 said:


> So you are comparing a 95 half ton to a brand new super duty. *That has to sting the ford boys a bit.* :laughing:


Says the man with the 2500 gasser,lol :laughing: Im sure its happened to a chevy or 2 even though no ones gonna waste thier time posting a pointless video of it (and you know it has). Get over your chevy truck, its not even a diesel, lol. Notice the lol's i put in this post, don't be a crab-ass like alot of others on here cause i said something about your Government Motors pickup,im busting your balls.:salute:


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

FLC2004;1066783 said:


> Says the man with the 2500 gasser. Get over your chevy truck, its not even a diesel


I don't get the diesel craze. My truck does everything a diesel truck can do, except pull super heavy loads. I don't tow that much, so I couldn't justify the extra 6K. Another thing I did not like about the diesel trucks is the reverse gear in the allison. Not the best for plowing in my opinion. My truck is awesome, so I will not get over my truck 

You don't make alot of sense when you talk. You just tore up your 95 chevy truck, but in your sig you have an 06 ford.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mossman381;1066843 said:


> I don't get the diesel craze. My truck does everything a diesel truck can do, except pull super heavy loads. I don't tow that much, so I couldn't justify the extra 6K. Another thing I did not like about the diesel trucks is the reverse gear in the allison. Not the best for plowing in my opinion. My truck is awesome, so I will not get over my truck
> 
> You don't make alot of sense when you talk. You just tore up your 95 chevy truck, but in your sig you have an 06 ford.


How do i not make sense when i talk? Because you assumed i still had it? Uhh definately not, that was almost 10 years ago, i just re-read my post and damned if i couldn't find the word "just" in it.. We pull heavy loads with our trucks and only plow commercially. No bowties here. U know what happens when someone assumes, right? lol I was just making a point that even the *all mighty gm * (IYO) has there weak spots too, whether it be a '95 or 011 things still happen. That was my only point. I think chevys are nice for show trucks but definately should not be out on the jobsite (and this is coming from a past GM owner).:salute:


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mossman381;1066843 said:


> I don't get the diesel craze. My truck does everything a diesel truck can do, except pull super heavy loads. I don't tow that much, so I couldn't justify the extra 6K. Another thing I did not like about the diesel trucks is the reverse gear in the allison. Not the best for plowing in my opinion. My truck is awesome, so I will not get over my truck
> 
> You don't make alot of sense when you talk. You just tore up your 95 chevy truck, but in your sig you have an 06 ford.


What is the deal with the allison that everyones always mentioning? I was a chevy guy but switched over so my knowledge from about '01 till now is limited with gm but still i'm interested since i may come across one one day that would be a possible purchase for my company. Is it any specific year or certain model years?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

FLC2004;1067030 said:


> What is the deal with the allison that everyones always mentioning? I was a chevy guy but switched over so my knowledge from about '01 till now is limited with gm but still i'm interested since i may come across one one day that would be a possible purchase for my company. Is it any specific year or certain model years?


Sorry, I did assume. I thought you were a punk 14 year old kid that just listed your dads trucks in your sig.

The allison trans is a great trans if you tow heavy loads. I hate the reverse gear. It is way to low for normal driving and plowing. I bet it works great when backing a big heavy trailer. My dad has the duramax/allison combo. I will stick with my gasser for now. I have not driven the brand new duramax/allison yet. I would like to drive one and see if they changed anything. Not worth it unless you tow every day, in my opinion.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Right now I run all GM trucks. I take my digs at the Ford guys but most of the time it is at someone I know and they know I'm joking. I have had Ford and Dodge but IMO for the amount of money they want for a new truck today they are ALL junk. You would be lucky to get a 4 door diesel for 60k and that is before the 13% tax we pay.

How you guys get behind something that could be made so much better boggles the mind.

Just my .02


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

cet;1067118 said:


> Right now I run all GM trucks. I take my digs at the Ford guys but most of the time it is at someone I know and they know I'm joking. I have had Ford and Dodge but IMO for the amount of money they want for a new truck today they are ALL junk. You would be lucky to get a 4 door diesel for 60k and that is before the 13% tax we pay.
> 
> How you guys get behind something that could be made so much better boggles the mind.
> 
> Just my .02


Holy ****, i thought our 7% N.J. tax was outrageous


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mossman381;1067112 said:


> Sorry, I did assume. I thought you were a punk 14 year old kid that just listed your dads trucks in your sig.
> 
> The allison trans is a great trans if you tow heavy loads. I hate the reverse gear. It is way to low for normal driving and plowing. I bet it works great when backing a big heavy trailer. My dad has the duramax/allison combo. I will stick with my gasser for now. I have not driven the brand new duramax/allison yet. I would like to drive one and see if they changed anything. Not worth it unless you tow every day, in my opinion.


Definately not a 14 year old punk. Im a 29 year old punk, lol. I had a '95 extended cab sportside Z-71 silverado with the 350 and it was a great truck. 35" Bf Goodrich's Trailmaster 4" suspension and 3" body lift, plus lots of others , hypertech chip etc. I loved that truck, but it got totalled and that was the end of that (on christmas day in 2001 no less, figures). Not many problems, just the usual minors. But i've had my problems with ford too thats why i try to stay neutral with the whole chevy/ford/dodge thing that i see goes on here and the kids that come on here that know everything and talk **** to everybody :realmad: I always here everyone talking about the allison but never knew much about it, thanks for keepin me in the loop :salute:


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

cet;1067118 said:


> Right now I run all GM trucks. I take my digs at the Ford guys but most of the time it is at someone I know and they know I'm joking. I have had Ford and Dodge but IMO for the amount of money they want for a new truck today they are ALL junk. *You would be lucky to get a 4 door diesel for 60k *and that is before the 13% tax we pay.
> 
> How you guys get behind something that could be made so much better boggles the mind.
> 
> Just my .02


I was looking at the 2011 F-350 crewcab diesel xlt the other day, not loaded to the gills but everything but sunroof, leather, and probably 1 or 2 other options missing...$58,000 before tax / reg. etc.... WTF????????


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

FLC2004;1067148 said:


> Definately not a 14 year old punk. Im a 29 year old punk, lol. I had a '95 extended cab sportside Z-71 silverado with the 350 and it was a great truck. 35" Bf Goodrich's Trailmaster 4" suspension and 3" body lift, plus lots of others , hypertech chip etc. I loved that truck


I love the stepside trucks. So much more character than the standard beds. I have had a 91, 97 and a 98 chevy stepside. Mine where all reg cabs. Chevy did away with the stepside bed after 07. Another mistake by GM.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

mossman381;1067157 said:


> I love the stepside trucks. So much more character than the standard beds. I have had a 91, 97 and a 98 chevy stepside. Mine where all reg cabs. Chevy did away with the stepside bed after 07. Another mistake by GM.


The stepsides were awesome trucks and that 350 was a beast. So many simple things you can do to that motor for such noticable gains. I did a few bolt on's nothing major just an accel ignition, hypertech chip, flowmasters dual out the back,even flipped the factory air filter housing cover upside down for more air through the filter (i know im not the only one that did that).


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

FLC2004;1067147 said:


> Holy ****, i thought our 7% N.J. tax was outrageous


Sales tax in Canada is high across the country, our sales tax in New Brunswick is 13%. I think the highest in the country is Nova Scotia at 15%

Your 7% NJ tax sounds pretty good now doesn't it.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1067389 said:


> Sales tax in Canada is high across the country, our sales tax in New Brunswick is 13%. I think the highest in the country is Nova Scotia at 15%
> 
> Your 7% NJ tax sounds pretty good now doesn't it.


Thats insane, now i dont feel so bad


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

The reverse gear in the Ally is not that bad just takes some getting use to. No need to go 30 mph in reverse anyways. Mine goes about 15mph in reverse at about 1700 rpm. Yea its higher then a gasser but not to bad. The gm 6.0 is an awesome truck tho. Have 12 of them at work highest milage one has 264,xxx miles on it and it pushes snow every year. Original motor and trans not many problems at all. Our trucks alway get oil changes at 3k miles. Its all in how you take care of it (with anything)


----------

